# Chevy Tailgate Bench



## CodyC (Aug 25, 2015)

I haven't done much woodworking lately but I did build a bench for a friend of mine. The tailgate came from his late Dad's truck and the license plates are from a bunch they have been kept over the years. I still have to apply the Epifanes varnish finish but here's what it looks like now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 19


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2015)

Cody that is bad to the bone. I've seen them before but yours is super nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CodyC (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks, Kevin. BTW, the ERC was also sawed from trees that came off the friend's farm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2015)

That is awesome.


----------



## CWS (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nicely done. I'm sure your friend will cherish it.
Curt


----------



## justallan (Aug 25, 2015)

Cody, that is very cool and will be a good reminder of his Pops every time he see's it. Nice job.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gives a whole new meaning to tailgating....

Awesome concept well executed....nice job.


----------



## CodyC (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. It was a fun build for my best friend. We grew up as fence neighbors, went to school together and have been friends for about 56 years. He has a pretty large cattle farm and gives me lots of trees/logs off of it. He even helps me cut the logs and mill the lumber.

The tailgate bench wasn't my idea although the way I built it was my design since I had never seen one. My friend goes to the First Monday Tradesday at Canton, Tx nearly every month and evidently these type benches are sold there. He asked me if I could make him one if he furnished the tailgate and I said "sure."

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2015)

That's cool to have a friend that long. I'm 56 and the only friend I have had that long are my sister and my parents lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 25, 2015)

Cody, that is too cool! I'm sure your friend will treasure that! We've gone to Trade Days a few times and going back in October. There is all kinds of great things there. Tony


----------



## winters98 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice red cedar


----------



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Oct 3, 2015)

did you go by any plans to do that - i've got an old ford tailgate from our hunting club land i'd like to do the same thing.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2015)

That is super cool! Very nicely done sir!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 3, 2015)

About 20 years ago we had a few show up at a craft show I attended. They were a bit different. The seat was an open frame, you had to open the tailgate, lower it to have a seat just has on a truck. It was pretty cool, but had a flaw, needed 2 people to close the tailgate, one to lift and close the tail gate while the other held the bench from tipping over.

I love the craftsmanship on your bench and enjoy the story behind it all.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2015)

That is a one of a kind bench. Over the top cool. Very special for your long-time friend. Chuck


----------



## CodyC (Oct 4, 2015)

wingscuppedfeetdown said:


> did you go by any plans to do that - i've got an old ford tailgate from our hunting club land i'd like to do the same thing.



No, I didn't use any plans, I just winged it.

First I removed the hardware from the ends (latch mechanisms). Next, I made templates from 1/4" MDF that mirrored the shape of the tailgate end. I had to make two templates..one to mirror the curve of the tailgate end and the other to mirror the inside contour.

Next, I used the templates to trace and cut the shape on a 2 1/2" wide x 2" thick piece of ERC stock. I cut the shape out on the bandsaw. When those pieces were epoxied and screwed to the ends of the tailgate, it gave me square, straight ends. That was the hard part. The rest was standard woodworking using M&T joinery on the stretchers and rails. The seat slats were glued and screwed in place (2 3/8" width x 3/4" thick) and the screw holes plugged.


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow that is awesome! Love everything about it.


----------

